# swiitching to net pots



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

im currently using rockwool cubes. i want to know can i start putting my clones in net pots after they show a good root system? and should i water them on the same schedule that i already have which is 1 hour on 2 hours off. stoney bud the water schedule is great they are looking good.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> im currently using rockwool cubes. i want to know can i start putting my clones in net pots after they show a good root system? and should i water them on the same schedule that i already have which is 1 hour on 2 hours off. stoney bud the water schedule is great they are looking good.


You'll have to remind me what type of system you're using. With so many different types of hydro and all the questions and answers, I can't remember everyone.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

i have an ebb and flow system 1 hour on 2 off 24/7


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> i have an ebb and flow system 1 hour on 2 off 24/7


Sure, you can put them into the unit as soon as roots appear. The rockwool will retain enough moisture to feed them as the plant grows more roots.

Good luck man! Let me know how they do.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

its just that the rockwool is really moist all the time. what size net pots should i use? and should i use the clay balls?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> its just that the rockwool is really moist all the time. what size net pots should i use? and should i use the clay balls?


You don't need the net pots in ebb and flow. Just bury the rockwool at a depth that will make it wet each time the grow chamber fills.

Yes, the grow chamber should be full of Hydroton and/or whatever mix you're using. Plain water in the reservoir until your plants are growing good in their new home. Then start with a very dilute mix. I start with 1/8th strength.

Before doing any of this, do you have a pic of your system? I need to see exactly what type of system you're using.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

so even with the rockwool still put hydroton arond the cubes?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 3, 2007)

yes, you need medium     besides rockwool


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 3, 2007)

yes, I learned something from my 2nd grow.  I had my plants in rockwool sprout cube and then I had 1" rockwool cubes that I put into the 3" netpot.  My tub was about 5" deep, too shallow.  So they were very top heavy.  The hydroton is great because it balances the weight...the roots can get a grip in them and use that to stabilize the plant.  I bought some for my next grow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2007)

yes G13, your grow chamber should be full of media right to the top. The rockwool cubes are carefully buried into the media at the level that will wet the rockwool each time the pump runs. The roots will grow among the media.

Do you understand? If not, I can explain it with more detail.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

how much of the rockwool should get wet. my trays are also 5" deep just like rav 68s.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 3, 2007)

i could probably use some more details stoney bud


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 4, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> how much of the rockwool should get wet. my trays are also 5" deep just like rav 68s.


Ok, the rockwool should be placed into the media so that when the pump comes on and the grow chamber fills with water to the drain, the rockwool is in the water. The media *HAS* to be higher than the water level so that the light doesn't hit the water and cause algae to grow. Run your system and see how far up your water comes at the point it starts draining into the drain line. The rockwool will be just under that level and covered with the media to prevent algae.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks sb


(My pleasure! - Stoney)


----------

